# Bicyclists! What do you ride?



## Gran Nismo (Apr 16, 2007)

Not having been in a bicycle for a long time, I have narrowed my choice to Fuji Absolute, Gary Fisher Kaitai, and Trek 7500. I will do mostly paved roads, and venture offroad every now and then in the enormouse trails New England has to offer from CT to Maine.

I am leaning towards the Kaitai due to the nice disc brakes, and treaded tires.

Oh yeah, I will definitely research ideas for modified bicycle lights too.


_Here is the picture of the bicycle I chosed._


----------



## vtunderground (Apr 16, 2007)

I've got a Santa Cruz Chameleon, and an old Miyata road bike modified into a single speed.


----------



## monkeyboy (Apr 16, 2007)

I own a Gary fisher Kaitai, (older model with no disc brakes). I think Gary Fisher and Trek are very similar except you usually get a bit more equipment for your money with the GF. The GF is more of a proper off road bike than a road bike though.


----------



## WNG (Apr 16, 2007)

Old school rider here too. Road biker. I recently got back into riding. And I have an old Vitus aluminum, Campy Super Record/Shimano Dura Ace/Modolo equipped road bike. Updated it with a Kestral CF fork. I try not to ride it much as it's practically an antique, non-SIS era.

I have a self-modified 90's Specialized Sirrus race/sport for daily city street abuse.
Shimano 105/600, Nashbar, components. And a GT carbon fiber aero fork.

I need to add an ATB to my bike inventory.


----------



## FRANKVZ (Apr 16, 2007)

I ride a Giant Rainier. I've had it for 4 years and really like it. I do a mix of street and trails and even some quadrunner trails. http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-US/bikes/mountain/10/


----------



## light_emitting_dude (Apr 16, 2007)

Schwinn Moab mountain bike.


----------



## Danbo (Apr 16, 2007)

I've got a pretty nice mid level grade Giant mountain bike. Not sure of the model, or if they even make it anymore, but it cost about $700 about 5 years ago. I know, a person can spend a ton more on a bike nowadays, but this one is way more than I ever need. I haven't ridden it in a while, but am getting ready to knock the dust off of it soon.


----------



## Groundhog66 (Apr 16, 2007)

I have a Cannondale F500, it doesn't seem to get on the trail much these days though.


----------



## cy (Apr 16, 2007)




----------



## parnass (Apr 16, 2007)

I ride a RANS Gliss long wheelbase recumbent bicycle.


----------



## Schnotts (Apr 16, 2007)

Trek 3900 Mountain Bike. I tried a bike 3 times the cost and liked the Trek better.


----------



## beautifully-stupid (Apr 16, 2007)

I ride a fuji road bike and love it, but the black kaitai looks pretty sweet for the price. Plus it's got disk brakes.

I guess it truly depends on how much trail riding you intend on doing. The fuji looks like a rigid frame... carbon fork at that.

You could always buy some slicks for the kaitai, swap the tires out for a dedicated road bike.

good luck


----------



## emitter (Apr 16, 2007)

'98 jamis dragon frame/manitou sx/r, pieced together, 
'04 'bikesdirect' sprintour aka kenesis frame w/ full ultegra & ritchey kit, 
huffy single speed balloon tire repro cruiser,
'34 hawthorne balloon tire motobike, restoring/ gentle riding


----------



## zgurl (Apr 16, 2007)

I definitely ride Lapierre (French for "The stone") a French bike maker which finds some really good balance between price and quality.

My road bike is full carbon (similar to that model, but one year older) and is really nice while my MTB is XC-410 with full suspension and less than 12kg. Perfect for night (and day) riding !!

If your are intersted in bike ligths do not miss AndyTiedye thread gathering all threads on bike lights.


----------



## Arkayne (Apr 16, 2007)

I cross train on an 87 Vitus road bike and punish myself on the weekends with an 06 Specialized SX Trail


----------



## Flying Turtle (Apr 16, 2007)

Got a '91 model Trek 830 mountain bike. No springs, no shocks. Doesn't see too much use these days. Also have an ancient (60's) Raleigh touring 10-speed with a strange dyno-hub generator.

Geoff


----------



## 270winchester (Apr 16, 2007)

Iron Horse Sgs DH with Mavic Dee-max, Marzocchi SuperT, Hayes, MRP world Cup 1 guide etc

Treck Bruiser with Marzocchi SHiver SC, Avid disc brake, shimano 8-speed, MRP mini-me, Mavic 321 with DT-swiss hub.


----------



## jtr1962 (Apr 16, 2007)

I ride a vintage-1980s Raleigh complete with downtube shifters:






It may be old, but as this screenshot of my bike computer from a few months ago shows it can still get up to a nice pace:


----------



## keysandslots (Apr 16, 2007)

I have an old Cannondale mountain bike, 24" rear wheel, 26" front (long time ago), set up for riding bicycle trials. Lots of custom equipment on it. It's a lousy road bike but an amazing off-road ride (14" high bottom bracket).

Also have a Campy-equipped Miele that I bought from the manufacturer. It hasn't had the final coat of paint applied yet (still white primer, no clear-coat). Has sew-ups, still haven't had to change a flat, thankfully. Weighs almost nothing, goes like stink. Of course, now that I'm approaching 50, it's hard to get my stomach out of the way when I try and ride it.

Randy


----------



## RA40 (Apr 16, 2007)

I have some older road bikes:

Vitus 979 circa '90 with full Shimano 600 gruppo
Atala circa '90 with Shimano 600 also
(I'll have to see if I have a pic of them.) 

MTB
Fisher HKII which has been my rafter decoration.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 16, 2007)




----------



## chimo (Apr 16, 2007)

Giant FCR4 with some upgrades.


----------



## Coop (Apr 16, 2007)

Daily driver: Giant Pacer 
for fun: Specialized RockHopper
Still in parts in storage: custom beachcruiser


----------



## geepondy (Apr 16, 2007)

I have a Trek 7500 hybrid. About eight or nine years old now but has treated me very well. Since owning it, I rarely ride my road bike anymore.


----------



## greenlight (Apr 16, 2007)

I am still riding my '91 Stumpjumper fs. It is a great bike, although the shocks used to have some travel, now they're pretty stiff.


----------



## greenlight (Apr 16, 2007)

www.dynamicbicycles.com How's the DD bike?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 16, 2007)

I like mine.  
Maintenance is a breeze.... :rock:


----------



## Gimpy00Wang (Apr 16, 2007)

I'm currently riding a Trek Fuel EX and Trek 5200.

- Chris


----------



## nisshin (Apr 16, 2007)

My ride's an Australian Greenspeed recumbent trike, a GTC (smaller version of the GTO).


----------



## AndyTiedye (Apr 16, 2007)

My road bike is a Calfee Stiletto:






I see there are quite a few of us on 'bents.

For the dirt, I have a Specialized FSR XC.


----------



## HEY HEY ITS HENDO (Apr 16, 2007)

Marin alpine trail, i ride this bike daily to work and cross country on occasional weekends, air shock on the back, pace RC40 cabon forks up front, 24 inch halo/hope wheels, hope mono 4 pot disc brakes, raceface/XTR geartrain, diabolos bars/stem, v12 pedals, stainless control cables, its loads lighter than my mates santa cruz superlight.....
.......... every single component bought off ebay at rock bottom prices over a 1 year period around £900
............................................... just need some decent lights now


----------



## cratz2 (Apr 16, 2007)

I buy, tune up and sell bikes on the side so I usually have a couple interesting bikes. I've got some OUTRAGEOUS deals as well from folks on eBay that don't ship.

My current main bike is a KHS Team Montana with XT, XTR and White components and it currently has Geax Evolution tires mounted. VERY meaty city type tires. Not the fastest, but smooth and should last basically forever.

Best deal I ever got was a 2004 Stumpjumper for $1. The description only said 'Silver bike' and it was pickup only. It was just outside Bloomington (home of Indiana University) but it was during the summer when there weren't many students on campus. I got there and it was a perfectly clean silver Stump Jumper. I didn't even have to clean it. Sold it for $325 or $350 just a couple days later to the first person that looked at it.


----------



## fnmag (Apr 16, 2007)

Bridgestone MB0


----------



## light_emitting_dude (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks for this post gran nismo! It was the kick I needed to fix up my 99 Schwinn Moab. Just put on a new stem/handlebar set, getting my rear rim trued and some new tubes! Now I just need the weather to break here in Ohio and I can to riding!

Today I looked at the LED lights at the bicycle shop and kinda laughed. They are pretty weak compared to some real lights espically the modded bicycle lights! I am using 2 Huntlight Cree lights mounted on my front handlebars. That should do the trick!


----------



## Woods (Apr 17, 2007)

Fisher Cake 1 DLX (130mm), full XTR (Dual Control, hydraulics, etc), Bontrager Race Lite Tubeless Disc wheelset, Manitou Minute 2 and Swinger, Monkey Lite carbon riser, Specialized Roll X Pros and a few bits of eye candy. I like it even though it's a far cry from my old 19.5lb cross country race steed at 26.5 pounds, but dang, 5 inches of plush cushiness is hard to argue with.

For the road: Scattante XLR with carbon fork, Felt carbon bar and seatpost, Mavic Ksyrium SL wheelset, full Ultegra, Ritchie WCS, etc. I don't spend much time on the road anymore....cars suck.


----------



## Led_Blind (Apr 17, 2007)

I ride a Giant NRS1 from a few years back and do mostly cross country or downhill.


----------



## AnimalHousePA (Apr 18, 2007)

Specialized Stumpjumper FSR...awesome bike!


----------



## turbodog (Apr 18, 2007)

I race a trek fuel 90. Have even made it on the podium a few times.

www.grannygear.com

www.24hoursofadrenalin.com


----------



## Elmie (Apr 18, 2007)

I ride a Giant TCR2 roadbike. Weighs in about 18lbs. I need to change the fork to a full CF aero one, that will take off at least 1.5lbs


----------



## jch79 (Apr 18, 2007)

I ride a fixed-gear Specialized Langster all year round here in Chicago.
Fixie is the only way to go IMHO in the city. 

john


----------



## Elmie (Apr 18, 2007)

jch79 said:


> I ride a fixed-gear Specialized Langster all year round here in Chicago.
> Fixie is the only way to go IMHO in the city.
> 
> john




Oh man...you sound just like my brother. He only rides a fixie and calls me a road fag..LOL

gotta give it to him. he can out climb alot of roadies...sure makes them look bad .


----------



## Cypher (Apr 19, 2007)

'97 Zaskar LE


----------



## Gran Nismo (Apr 19, 2007)

Wow, I did not think it would get this much reception. This will be my first time riding a "real" bicycle. There seems to be so many things you can customize. My main goal is to go out and exercise and enjoy the scenery. I have to check out the New England Bicycle Association thing, and find some nice trails/paths, and road rules.

I will post some pics/vids when I have them.


----------



## Phreeq (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm riding a '99 Specialized Stumpjumper M2Pro.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Apr 19, 2007)

I've had this for at least 8-10 years. I have not had a drivers license for the last 5.....so needless to say, theres a lot of miles on it. Other than a couple of blown tire tubes and a new front suspension, I've had no problems. I just put on new tires and tubes and did a complete cleaning and lube before winter. Now that I can mount two of my Surefire M951XM07 Weaponlights on the front I do a LOT more night riding. I have one (always mounted) of the M951xm07 with a Litemania Cree drop-in module and a Surefire SR combination pressure/constant ON plug in remote switch mounted on the handlebar. It works so damn nice! I can just use my thumb to apply pressure or push the constant ON button. I also have the option of putting on the KT1 with a Arcmania Turbohead Module, OR the LU15 9volt upgrade and use either the M-series head or KT4 shock isolated head with any combo of incandesants or Arcmania module. I also use my E1L with SSC P4 and reflector Mod and a red rubber cap for my tail light. It is mounted under the seat and uses 1913/weaver rail and a 1" scope mount to hold it in. I just put a "rubber sleeve" over the E1L to increase the diameter and the pocket clip slide perfectly over the rounded 1" scope mount. I can give the E1L a little tug and it comes out to be used whenever I need it. I was nevous that it might come out but after riding with it so many times now, I am VERY confident this will stay put. I made a remote pressure switch for the E-series that I was thinking of mounting in a way that when the brakes are appied it would turn ON the E1L for BRAKE lights. If I could only make it a 2-stage remote pressure tailcap it would be nice.


----------



## Dreamer (Apr 19, 2007)

My rides.


----------



## moeman (Apr 19, 2007)

I built a Surly Karate Monkey single speed. 29 inch wheels (Surly S.S. hubs, Mavic rims), Jones Ti bar, Avid S.A.G.O. stem, White industries freewheel, Brooks seat, Shimano cranks with Surly SS chainring. I love it! going on 3 years!!! 

Its funny, my dad made fun of me when i was building it, saying "you will never keep up."
I have not had a problem so far, and i can out climb him any day.
I will try and post a picture later.


----------



## Darell (Apr 19, 2007)

Scott CR1 Pro for the road:





And my home-brew Voodoo for the dirty parts:


----------



## darkhanger18 (Apr 19, 2007)

AH HA! another one of my hobbies  I ride an 05' Marin Rift Zone...some of the best money I've ever spent. I picked it up at a tagsale, a divorced woman was selling all of her husband's stuff, and she had a $500 tag on it, I jumped RIGHT on it, gave her 150 on the spot, and headed to the bank...i got lucky, it was my favorite color too..neon orange w/ polished aluminium...I'll have to get a pic soon


----------



## TranquillityBase (Apr 19, 2007)

My favorite road bike, from my former hobby...All handcrafted 6061 T6 aluminum...I love the look of the Rolf wheel, but it has failed twice, first the rim blew apart at the braking surface, and a few thousand miles later the hub cracked...

I love to MTN bike too, no pics of the bike...GIANT XTC DS/1





TB


----------



## Darell (Apr 19, 2007)

darkhanger18 said:


> AH HA! another one of my hobbies  I ride an 05' Marin Rift Zone...some of the best money I've ever spent. I picked it up at a tagsale, a divorced woman was selling all of her husband's stuff, and she had a $500 tag on it, I jumped RIGHT on it


VERY nice! (not the divorce part). The Rift zone was high on my list when I started looking as well... but I couldn't find exactly what I wanted - so build my own. I'm also pretending that I'm not old enough to need full suspension yet.


----------



## jch79 (Apr 19, 2007)

TranquillityBase said:


> My favorite road bike, from my former hobby...All handcrafted 6061 T6 aluminum...


 Scott - you are truly a talented dude. Making bikes is no simple task! Although, I woulda thought it'd been made out of Titanium! It looks brazed... have you ever played around with lugs?

I've been eyeing up a Waterford lately - all steel, all WISCONSIN baby!

:rock: Awesome job man.

john


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Apr 19, 2007)

Nothing fancy. A Sun semi-recumbent. Haven't had a DL for well over 20 years -- never missed it.


----------



## Darell (Apr 19, 2007)

DL? :thinking:


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Apr 20, 2007)

Darell said:


> DL? :thinking:


Drivers license


----------



## springnr (Apr 20, 2007)

DL = drivers license?

At first I read DL as DF(diamond frame), due to the semi-bent part.


----------



## Darell (Apr 20, 2007)

Whew. I can't publicly share some of the DL's I was coming up with!

20 years. That's impressive (assuming that you also don't drive!)


----------



## Data (Apr 20, 2007)

Intense UZZI SLX


----------



## Darell (Apr 20, 2007)

Data -

That is NOT you standing in front of that bike. You ain't that pretty, bub.


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Apr 20, 2007)

Darell said:


> ...20 years. That's impressive (assuming that you also don't drive!)


No, it's just the bike for me. The truth is I'm 56 and I've only had *one* DL. I let it expire and never renewed. Cars just raise my blood pressure. My wife only rides a bike, also. It's a decision we both made independantly before we ever met. One of the reasons we live in New Orleans is because we *can* live without cars here. There aren't even any hills. This is a city just filled with very eccentric people, which makes it easier.

I know it's quite counterculture but it's probably not really that much different than lifestyle decisions other CPFers have made. We are both very thankful that we went this way.

I also find that cars have the potential to introduce almost unimaginable levels of chaos into the lives of those who own them... 

I'm no technophobe...I just really hate cars.

I also find that when one gets behind the wheel of a car he probably gives up about half of his rights as a citizen he has outside his car. He may be stopped, searched and shook down by any number of official entities for a seemingly endless number of reasons. People on bikes, on the other hand, _don't seem to exist in the real world..._


----------



## Darell (Apr 20, 2007)

Wow, sub. Never would have guessed. If even a realitvely small percentage of folks could do without their cars - we'd be in pretty good shape! Most of my transportation miles are by bike (next most is by battery EV, and third with a Prius) - and until I read your post, I was pretty proud of that! I often imagine a world without cars. And I like it.


----------



## Data (Apr 20, 2007)

I could have shaved my legs and got on those size 6 woman's shoes.


----------



## Darell (Apr 20, 2007)

Data said:


> I could have shaved my legs and got on those size 6 woman's shoes.


We're gonna need more pictures, I think!


----------



## soffiler (Apr 20, 2007)

fnmag said:


> Bridgestone MB0


 
:rock: 

fnmag, I wonder if anybody else can appreciate your short but sweet reply.

Folks, MB-Zip was THE mountain bike around 1990 or so. I never owned one, but, that's mostly because I my budget was blown on an MB-4 (way way way lower down the Bridgestone spectrum) plus the original Offroad Pro-Flex full-suspension built by Serotta.

A good buddy of mine collects what is known as "VRC" (Vintage-Retro-Classic) and picked up a NIB MB-Zip off ebay recently. Ah, the Mavic parts, the Brooks saddle...

These days, I ride a very well-used titanium Merlin MTB from 1994, and a Bridgestone RB-1 (top of the line road bike) from 1991.


----------



## Darell (Apr 20, 2007)

Ah... well if it is "classic" that turns you on, then I'll show you my daily driver. My 1985 Fisher Montare. My first "new" bike. Ridden just about every day for the past 22 years. Phil Wood hubs. Double-butted spokes on huges Araya rims. Bullmoose handlebar/stem. Originally came with Biopace rings! The other bikes have all the flash and bling. But this one is the one I ride every day! I can't believe how much use it has given me over the years.


----------



## soffiler (Apr 20, 2007)

Hey Darell - big props for riding that rig almost every day since 1985! My first MTB was the MB-4 I mentioned, purchased circa 1987, and it had Biopace too, but they disappeared from new bikes shortly thereafter. My brother-in-law ended up with that bike, er... do you know the old story about Grandfather's Axe*? That's my MB-4. Back to your Fisher - I am shocked to see it is not equipped with a rear U-brake.



* Grandfather's Axe: "I've still got Grandfather's axe. It has had six new handles and two new heads, but it's still Grandfather's axe"


----------



## Darell (Apr 20, 2007)

I certainly remember the MB-4. I lusted after one!

I think that Biopace had about a two year run if I remember correctly. Didn't last long! Great memory on the U-brake. My buddy who also bought a Montare (though Old New Stock - so a 1984 model) - had the roller-cam U-brake down on the chain stays! What a terrible mess that was. Go through mud and you can just forget about it.

And as for my bike, the Grandfather's Axe situation is in full swing! The original parts are the above-bar friction shifters, the handlebar/stem, the bottom bracket, the wheels, both derailleurs, and the frame. And for those original parts, NOTHING has been touched except for one new set of wheel bearings. The bottom braket has never been opened up in 22 years! I'm afraid to look at this point! The first year I swapped out the cassette and chain rings... and I'm still on the originals of those "replacements." This thing came with full-size brake levers (straight from motorcycling) and the worst brakes known to man. Those have been upgraded three times now, but I think the rims are the weak point now!

Though the crank arms have always been too short for me (170) the rest of the bike fits me like a glove, and it is an old and trusted friend that has really never let me down.


----------



## soffiler (Apr 20, 2007)

Hey Darell-

The U-brakes were a catastrophe in the mud, but they had power and great feel, being mounted as they were - in the stiffest location on the entire frame. My MB-4 was built after they fell out of favor, but all my riding buds back then had them (they were mostly on mid-range Treks and GT's). Once you learned about the lack of mud clearance, you cyclocrossed thru the bad spots.

I wasn't kidding about Grandfather's Axe - my MB-4 (which my BIL still has, and I could probably get back if I ever cared to) has had literally _every single part _ replaced, including the frame (cracked braze at top of seatstay, warranty).

My current '94 Merlin was of course assembled by me, not purchased complete, using a lot of parts from the defunct full-suspension Pro-Flex which also broke (rusted main tube at waterbottle brazeon). Hmmm, are any of those parts still on the bike today? OK... front derailleur and hubs. Bear in mind this bike is ridden often and enthusiastically offroad, year round, so you really can't expect anything except maybe the frame to survive indefinitely.

Your BB reminds me of a horrific experience. I once left a Shimano cartridge BB in the Merlin for too long, probably 6-8 years. When it started to get crunchy, I tried to replace it, but it would not come out of the frame. I mean, no amount of pursuasion would touch it, and I got pretty creative. Finally I bit the bullet and cut it out with a Dremel tool. Bit by bit, metal chunk by metal chunk. I kept rough time on that project and dumped about 8 hours into it over several evenings. Happily I never got too aggressive and managed to avoid grinding the BB shell threads. I keep the bits to this day in a baggie hanging over my bench with the word "MAINTENANCE!" penned onto it as a reminder.


----------



## Darell (Apr 20, 2007)

soffiler said:


> Hey Darell-
> 
> The U-brakes were a catastrophe in the mud, but they had power and great feel, being mounted as they were - in the stiffest location on the entire frame.


They worked well when the worked, is how I remember it! And now the (relatively) small disk brakes on my new MTB are astonishing. In any weather, I can stand the bike up on the front tire with a single finger! I like progress. And it came from trying all these crazy new ideas like roller cam brakes on the chain stays!



> I wasn't kidding about Grandfather's Axe - my MB-4 (which my BIL still has, and I could probably get back if I ever cared to) has had literally _every single part _ replaced, including the frame (cracked braze at top of seatstay, warranty).


Ha! That's good stuff! You own the REAL axe then.



> My current '94 Merlin was of course assembled by me, not purchased complete


That would be my Voodoo, in my situation. I keep saying I "built it" and my buddies who actually build frames keep beating me down. I "assembled" it. The hardest part was procurement! That took months. The assembly took the better part of a day.
http://darelldd.com/darell/voodoo.htm



> Your BB reminds me of a horrific experience.


Yeah, yeah. I'm considering it science experiment in entropy now. So far it has remained organized, and I'm so far beyond "maintenance" of the BB, that I can't even see it from here! Oh, I forgot. Even my huge "bear trap" pedals are original! Now those things are crunchy. I keep meaning to replace them, and keep not getting around to it. They're my only "flat" pedals on any of my bikes. I wear bike shoes for the others. This one is my "street shoe" rider.


----------



## soffiler (Apr 20, 2007)

Darell, that Voodoo is awesome! Love the badge. A few other details that caught my eye:

- nice choice, I use the exact same Thompson Elite seatpost
- Eggbeater pedals - how do you like those things? I use Shimano 959's but I know the Eggbeaters are way lighter
- am I seeing correctly that the derailleur hanger is not replaceable?

Oh, and I like that linseed oil trick. Funny I never heard of that one before and I've been around a bit. That might have saved my Serotta Pro-Flex, which as mentioned succumbed to internal corrosion.

26 pounds you say. (Think you left a bit too much oil in there? JK) My Merlin hasn't been weighed in years and the parts mix has changed around a bit but I'm pretty sure it still skates under 25. I find that tires can make a huge difference, and I run relatively light Ritchey Z-max (again pretty retro and I am extremely pleased they are still made). 

(Edit: whoops, just noticed you're running tubeless so ignore those tire comments)


----------



## Darell (Apr 20, 2007)

I love the Elite seatpost! NOt just because it simply will not bend, but because of the micro tilt adjustment. Every post should be like this.

I can't see switching away from the Eggbeaters any time soon. They perform flawlessly. I have never pulled out of them accidentally, and I've never been left trapped when I need to get out. They're IMPOSSIBLE to use without cleated shoes though! You're either clipped, or you aren't. Nothing in between! I don't have the super-light weight one. Just one step up from the heaviest.

Yeah, the hanger is NOT replaceable. I don't like it either, but there you go. It is the frame I wanted.

The product "frame saver" is nothing more than linseed oil for lots more money.

I could have saved many pounds, but conciously made the decisions to go heavier to get what I wanted. The tires are tubless - don't know about the net weight of that decision. I could have saved weight with an Al frame, and rim brakes for sure. I already spent way too much money on the thing, so many of the other decisions were purely financial. Would have loved lighter wheels! Still, I'm happy with the package. The weight still startles me after spending months riding my 16 pound road bike!


----------



## BentHeadTX (Apr 20, 2007)

I ride a late 1998 Nils Palm Wind (HPVelotechnik Street Machine Classic frame) fully suspended short wheelbase recumbent. 

Rode it across Oklahoma and ran into cy on a tandem. Did 17 miles in six inches of snow with a BMX knobby front tire. I commute to work on my recumbent and have done so for the last 6 years. 

Accidently took the wrong trail on a family ride and got on a mountain bike course but completed the race...last. Something about street slicks and rocks, boulders, bricks, mud, cliffs, ruts and dirt not getting along. Yep, the thrill of the rear end trying to swap places with the front while screaming down a mountain with the brakes on. Screamed "Woohoo! I'm an IDIOT!" when I crossed the finish line with much cheering. 

The "Kangal Kebap" Mountain Bike Festival (Turkey) shirt sits proudly with the multiple Hotter N Hell 100, Duncan Dehydrator, Oklahoma Freewheel and Speed to Steed cycling shirts I have collected over the years. The looks on the Turkish peoples faces as they saw me drifting my recumbent through the turns during a mountain bike race was priceless. 

Ahhhh... yeah, glad I purchased a new MEKS suspension fork a few months ago.  The HPVelo frame takes the beating with the MTB/Racing/Touring/BMX funky parts group holding together no matter what stupidity I am up to at the moment. A Fenix L1D CE on the helmet provides the light.... 

Also have a 1985 Trek 720 that gathers dust...the once a year blast from the past ride. Nothing like a purple paint job with yellow bar tape and yellow brake/derailleur lines to remind you about hideous color schemes from the past.


----------



## cave dave (Apr 20, 2007)

Here is a pic of the Titanium Mongoose, which I don't ride nearly enough. CPFers take notice of the Stenlight with home brew LiIon battery pack





I don't race and prefer more utilitarian, all purpose, and touring bikes. 





Here are some of my other bikes:
http://home.att.net/~dejmtb/


----------



## ernsanada (Apr 20, 2007)

My 2 bikes.

2001 Specialized S-Works FSR






1994 Specialized Stupmjumper FS


----------



## knot (Apr 20, 2007)

I still ride an ancient Cannondale orange peel dual suspension.


----------



## Gran Nismo (Apr 22, 2007)

Sorry no pics yet, but I need a gel pad seat, and some gloves. I got a quick question, I forgot what the guy at the bicycle shop said, but do I leave the lockout fork(SR NRX6500 w/Lock-Out | 63mm travel) Locked or unlocked? I am doing mainly pavement bicycle path riding right now.


- Sore buttocks


----------



## Darell (Apr 22, 2007)

On the pavement you won't notice the lockout either way... unless you stand up and pump hard. In that situation you'll want the suspension locked out. I lock out my off-road suspension only when going up hill or when on pavement. I leave it unlocked all other times (when I remember - duh. Good thing I have a settable blow-off even when I leave it locked out!) And of course the bike that I ride on pavement for any length of time has no suspension beyond my fleshy butt.


----------



## geepondy (Apr 22, 2007)

Any of you guys ever go on the guided bicycle tours where you bike during the day and stay at luxurious inns, etc., during the night? I looked at a few but the ones I looked at were pretty expensive, more then you'd pay to take a cruise.


----------



## DharmaBum (Apr 22, 2007)

I have an old Kona Kilauea mountain bike that I built from the frame. Trashed the rear derailleur and dropout last year, so it's a singlespeed now. My main bike is a Waterford 1200.


----------



## cy (Apr 23, 2007)

Darrell, my first mountain bike was a custom fillet braised Fisher Comp. ordered in late 1984 w/original shipping invoice dated 4-29-85. Paid $1,224 + shipping in 1985. that was really expensive for a bike back then. My old Fisher Comp was one of the first mountain bikes in Okla. 

rode that puppy HARD! put loads of trail miles on... finally broke frame in 1989. Fisher replaced with a new fillet braised frame. a few years later the 1989 fisher comp frt fork broke. was really lucky, didn't endo when fork broke. 

sadly, never got fork fixed and both Fisher Comps are hanging in my garage since then. upgraded to Fisher Sugar 3 w/full suspension. 24.5lbs or lighter than old fishers without any suspension. 








Darell said:


> Ah... well if it is "classic" that turns you on, then I'll show you my daily driver. My 1985 Fisher Montare. My first "new" bike. Ridden just about every day for the past 22 years. Phil Wood hubs. Double-butted spokes on huges Araya rims. Bullmoose handlebar/stem. Originally came with Biopace rings! The other bikes have all the flash and bling. But this one is the one I ride every day! I can't believe how much use it has given me over the years.


----------



## soffiler (Apr 23, 2007)

Bridgestone! Rivendell! Waterford! Fisher! now we're talking some _bikes_.


----------



## Shreklight (Apr 25, 2007)

I ride a Specialized Hard Rock Comp.


----------



## mudmojo (Apr 26, 2007)

Got a few in the stable... need to consolidate!!

04 Specialized Epic Comp (XC racer; twin D2S nighttime wanderer)
06 Santa Cruz Heckler (AM and maybe urban if I don't off myself first)
97 Cannondale F700 hardtail


----------



## twentysixtwo (Apr 27, 2007)

'00 Fuji Roubaix (Reynolds 853 with full Ultegra gruppo) for road
'03 Klein Attitude hardtail with disks for my Offroad
'92 GT Pantera for tooling around town
'97 Dahon Speed 7 (folding bike) for odd jobs
'95 Bike Friday Tandem

If you are going to do a mix of on and off road I'd recommend a hardtail mountain bike with hybrid tires or a cyclocross bike. The latter is basically a very beefy road bike with more aggressive tires.


----------



## binky (Apr 29, 2007)

Rode 3.5 hrs yesterday with my 8 yr old. I grabbed the bike with a true eclectic personality -- an Intense M1 built up more as an XC rig than DH. We had a blast. Much of the ride was stopping to check out ponds, puddles, logs etc and getting all muddy as we went through muck at a local state park. Bikes are great for letting you notice nature. I need to start going out early with him because he said he wants to see a real deer.

My 8 year-old also asked me not to wear my wierd biking clothes so I wore regular stuff. It was only as I began trashing it with the mud that I started thinking how well the mud comes out of the plastic biking clothes rather than cotton regular clothes. Aren't 8 year old kids supposed to have like zero sense of fashion anyway? What's up with kids these days???

~ '96 Gary Fisher Supercaliber (my first real mountain bike)
Museum pieces: Conejo Rabbit and its clearcoat carbon fiber twin a High Zoot Stealth FS upon which no modern front derailleur will fit. (Grrr)
Intense Tracer
Intense M1


----------



## Darell (Apr 29, 2007)

cy said:


> Darrell, my first mountain bike was a custom fillet braised Fisher Comp. ordered in late 1984 w/original shipping invoice dated 4-29-85. Paid $1,224 + shipping in 1985.


I absolutely remember those, and simply could not afford it. I had trouble swining the $750 for the Montare at the time. Gosh... now I have a flashlight worth more than that  Bummer that yours is just garage art now!


----------



## Darell (Apr 29, 2007)

binky said:


> Rode 3.5 hrs yesterday with my 8 yr old...
> My 8 year-old also asked me not to wear my wierd biking clothes so I wore regular stuff.
> ...Aren't 8 year old kids supposed to have like zero sense of fashion anyway? What's up with kids these days???


That is so great to be able to ride with your kid! I'm hoping to get my 6yo daughter more into it. She's great on a bike, but just needs more time/skills. We're getting a tandem, and I hope she'll pick up a lot through osmosis.

I was just thinking the other day how my daughter (becoming quite fashion conscious - in a 6-yo way) things that it is totally normal for her dad to wear tights most mornings.


----------



## AndyTiedye (Apr 30, 2007)

binky said:


> I need to start going out early with him because he said he wants to see a real deer.



The deer around us seem to get up late. I saw about half a dozen of them
the other day when I was riding an hour or two before sunset.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Apr 30, 2007)

AndyTiedye said:


> The deer around us seem to get up late. I saw about half a dozen of them
> the other day when I was riding an hour or two before sunset.


 
I got back from a ride and saw about 6-7 deer right downtown by my house. The surefire weaponlight mounted on my bike picked up the reflection from thier eyes from a _*ways *_back. I got pretty close as I rode by, being careful not to make to much noise. Next I circled around the building they were at. I then dismounted and crawled very carefully and quitely into the field. I lay in wait........closer they come........closer......
BAM! I shot up and grab the closest one! He weighs about 190lbs and I have no trouble hog tying the beast. It lets out a snort and projects mucus and snot everywhere. I've finally done it! I've tryed for years unsuccessfully and now victory is mine!......but it doesn't last long!!
Suddenly I am the one being exposed in the night from the spotlight on the local patrol car. My heart races......decisions......the thought process instantly shoots into overdrive and the realization of how this looks to the opposite party is grim. 
More lights and noise!!!! The decision has been made. Throwing the deer on top my shoulders and taking in the surrounding environment, I sprint as fast as possible in the opposite direction of the light and noise. Faster.....come on!!! ....FASTER!!! the earth is becoming more and more illuminated as I go. With every step the earth begins to shake more violently.BBBBBRRRRRRR!!!! BBBBBBRRRRR!! BBBRR!!
I feel the wind and look to the left as I leap blindly onto the passing train. I wait several miles before jumping off the train as it slows through the next town. Silence.....
I wander over to a tree and unroad the deer and my backpack. Water. I share it with the deer. Wiskey. I share it with the deer. After about an hour conversation with this animal, I stike up a deal to get a deer-back ride home in return for a 30LB saltlick placed in the woods close to the river. I end up at my destination a full 2 hours later. The salt lick is in transit as I write this. Balance has been returned to the woods of Brighton, and the local news later this morning should be interesting.


----------



## cy (Apr 30, 2007)

ya... sure miss my old fisher comp. rode countless trail miles on that bike. back then all we did was ride our mountain bikes. almost everyday we'd go out and bomb turkey mountain.

extremely rocky terrain, way before rock shock came on the scene. fisher comp got slammed daily! frame finally cracked after an epic new years day ride around lake greenleaf state park. 



Darell said:


> I absolutely remember those, and simply could not afford it. I had trouble swining the $750 for the Montare at the time. Gosh... now I have a flashlight worth more than that  Bummer that yours is just garage art now!


----------



## Darell (Apr 30, 2007)

DaFABRICATA said:


> I got back from a ride and saw about 6-7 deer right downtown by my house...


Oh man... Think it is time to give up the bottle? 

Thanks for the good laugh early in the morning!


----------



## binky (Apr 30, 2007)

DeFabricata that was great!


----------



## Mrdi (Apr 30, 2007)

Moots
S M O O T H I E !


----------



## turbodog (May 1, 2007)

Does this count?

Except our lodging wasn't exactly luxurious.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/122345





geepondy said:


> Any of you guys ever go on the guided bicycle tours where you bike during the day and stay at luxurious inns, etc., during the night? I looked at a few but the ones I looked at were pretty expensive, more then you'd pay to take a cruise.


----------

